# Cant wait to OC!



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

E.t.a. on oc anyone?


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

I think they need to fully root the D3 1st but I'm not sure. Most people on here would know though.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

As I understand it we only get OC with an unlocked bootloader. The D3 is rooted, and thanks to 2nd init it shouldn't be long before we see roms, but its possible we will never see custom kernels.

[sent from my touchpad]


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

technically no. the D2 was locked and was able to OC quite well. just takes time for the devs to get there.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

An OC module can be written to work with the stock moto kernal. We're just limited to how much we can actually OC it. So we might be stuck with 1.2Ghz instead of 1.5Ghz. OCing will come to the D3 though, locked bootloader or not.


----------



## dodgerblue (Sep 25, 2011)

"AndroidSims said:


> An OC module can be written to work with the stock moto kernal. We're just limited to how much we can actually OC it. So we might be stuck with 1.2Ghz instead of 1.5Ghz. OCing will come to the D3 though, locked bootloader or not.


Looking forward to it! Thanks for giving us hope


----------



## izeltokatl (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't seen it posted here yet, but the D3 has been confirmed to be overclocked. It doesn't stick after boot though. And the clock speed doesn't display the correct clock speed past 1ghz but testing shows its definitely working more with any of the various benchmark tools. works for me.

Main thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1341514

But, first discovered here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17669227#post17669227


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

The driod bionic has been overclocked through this same method. For more info join us here!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10365-attention-devs-overclocking/


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

hey D3 brothers, here is an easy way to OC your phones, ive written up a little script, downloadn the zip and follow OP and u will be overclocked within seconds
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10806-easy-overclocking-almost-oneclick/


----------

